# Scary smart!



## EdBud (Jul 16, 2010)

I've told friends about this and get the 'amazed face' every time. It just floors me every time Gretchen does something to demonstrate how much she understands and/or retains and then is able to act accordingly. 

I took Gretchen out to play 'Sniff The Courtyard' (otherwise known as 'Fetch') at dusk and when we were done, headed for the side patio. Upon opening the sliding door, my best four-legged friend trotted up and promptly stopped before her nose broke the plane of the door's threshold(?). At that moment I was thoroughly confused at her behavior. 

What happened next just amazed me. After a couple of beats she took her paw and reached forward to FEEL if the screen was still closed! Satisfied, she entered an went to get a drink. Uhhh. . . did I just see what I thought I saw?

When I mentioned the incident to my wife, she laughed and said she probably was remembering running nose first into the screen last time she had her out. . . a week ago.

Like I said, scary smart.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

meanwhile...


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Men! thats all I can say 

His laugh reminds me of Muttley, the dog lol


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

I believe it. Lisl at times is just amazing. i didn't know dogs could be this intelligent or smart. None of my other four comes close to Lisl in what she can do. She's barely a year old and I'm sure there will be other amazing things she can do that I've not seen yet.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

EdBud said:


> I've told friends about this and get the 'amazed face' every time. It just floors me every time Gretchen does something to demonstrate how much she understands and/or retains and then is able to act accordingly.
> 
> I took Gretchen out to play 'Sniff The Courtyard' (otherwise known as 'Fetch') at dusk and when we were done, headed for the side patio. Upon opening the sliding door, my best four-legged friend trotted up and promptly stopped before her nose broke the plane of the door's threshold(?). At that moment I was thoroughly confused at her behavior.
> 
> ...


 I read this post on my phone and only saw the video. How did I miss your post. Well it makes sense that your GSD learned the first time....because she's a girl. I doubt the guy in the video learned anything. LOL but honestly , these dogs are so smart. I can't count all the times my boy has amazed me. He makes my other dogs look bad.


----------

